# Winter (rubber) floor mats, protective film, other interesting accessories



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Winter (rubber) floor mats, protective film, other misc. stuff from Europe*

Below is a scan from the Swiss accessory brochure for the Eos. I have highlighted items that have a VW part number, and deleted (cropped out) items that are supplied locally by the Swiss VW importer. Some of these items may be of interest to forum members.
*1) Basics of Trailer Kit*
I'm not going to recommend that anyone from North America run out and get this kit, for reasons discussed at length in the thread Bike Rack for Eos, however, we have quite a few forum members from Europe, so, below you will find the part numbers for the Eos trailer hitch kit (the mechanical bits) and the Eos Trailer Control Module (for provision of lighting services to the trailer).
*2) Protective film for trunk sill*
I bought an almost exactly identical piece of film in Switzerland for my previous car, a 2002 Golf TDI. It is a die-cut strip of clear protective film that fits onto the top of the bumper, in the area where the top of the bumper would likely be damaged whilst loading and unloading heavy cargo.
Installation is pretty simple - you just wet the film, install it, slide it around a bit, squeegee the air bubbles out, and let it dry. It works as advertised and isn't especially noticeable. However - to be honest, I think it would be faster and simpler for North American owners to just go to a place that installs the same kind of film on the front of cars (rock-chip protection film), and ask them to cut and install a piece on the back, as illustrated. Be aware that there are different thicknesses of this protection film on the market - for this particular purpose, you want the thickest film that is available.
Another alternative could be to order a retractable protective cover for the rear bumper, such as the one offered for the Phaeton (click here). You can order this from any North American VW dealer, however, it is not cheap (ca. $150) and I don't know how much work would be required to adapt the mounting points to an Eos. If any Eos forum participants live in the Toronto, Canada area and want to borrow my protective cover to see if it fits an Eos, just let me know, I would be happy to loan it to you.
*3) Rubber Floor Mats (European Specification)*
I think these mats are the greatest, and I much prefer their low-key, understated appearance to the looks of the 'Monster Mats' that are sold by VW of America. These are pure rubber mats, with little attachment holes to fit over the attachment pins in the floor. One of the big advantages of these mats is that because they are flat, you can clean them really easily - just wipe them with a cloth when you are washing the car.
If you want a comparison between these 'gummi' mats ('gummi' being the Swiss-German dialect word for rubber) and Monster Mats, see these two posts in the Phaeton forum:
Winter (rubber) Floormats (European factory specification product)
"Monster Mat" Winter (rubber) Floormats (North American DriverGear product)
*4) Velour Floor Mats*
I don't know if these are any different from what is supplied with the car in North America. There are two choices, with or without the word 'Eos'.
It is possible that VW of America might stock some of these products (especially the European specification rubber mats), so, before you go to the trouble of ordering them from Europe, check with your local VW dealer parts specialist - give them the part number from the brochure below - and see if it is possible to order them locally.
Michael
*Scan from the Swiss Eos Accessory Catalog*

*PS:* 'Vorn' means front, and 'Hinten' means rear.


_Modified by PanEuropean at 8:23 AM 11-16-2006_


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ I got those robber mats for my Eos. I haven't yet put them in car though.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

*Archival Note:* There is a picture of the 'Monster Mats' for the Eos at this post: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Here's an illustration from the Eos parts catalog that shows the part number for the standard European style (translation - *non*-Monster) rubber mats. It is quite likely that you can order these flat rubber mats from any North American VW dealer, even though VW does not advertise them.
Here is a link to a picture of the same style of 'non-Monster' rubber mat for a Phaeton: Winter Floormats. I'm going to guess that the Eos mats are very similar. I'm in Zürich now, when Gunship gets here in a few days we are going to go cruising to VW dealers to look at Eos here in CH, and hopefully we'll find an Eos with these mats in it, so I can take pictures.
Note that the catalog indicates that only front mats are available, and only in LHD configuration.
Michael
*Eos European Specification Rubber Mats* (not Monster mats)


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Thank you!!!
To anyone trying to get these from VW-- give them the part number!
My local dealer said that they didn't know of any such thing, and probably couldn't get them, UNTIL I had them lookup by part number. They are being shipped from Jacksonville SOMEWHERE and will be here Tuesday.
Eos Euro Winter mat-- 1Q1 061 501 041 (black)
Other parts dealers-- nobody else is carrying the Winter mats? I would shop around, esp. since I need a set for the '05.1 Passat also, but no dealers seem to be selling them for the Eos yet.
OEMPL.US ? 1stVWParts.com? Buehler?
Thanks,
William


----------

